# 3PDT Footswitch in Toronto??



## Daeveed (Apr 21, 2006)

Does anybody know of any places that carry this switch??
I'ts the last part i need to finish my pedal...


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

One place you could try would be http://www.active-tech.ca, they have a store location in Toronto. However, a 3PDT switch in stomp form is pretty specific to pedals, so you may be better off ordering one online.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Songbird carries `em.

CT.


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Songbird carries `em.
> 
> CT.


Really? I wish my local music stores would carry stuff like that.


----------



## Daeveed (Apr 21, 2006)

*!!!*



CocoTone said:


> Songbird carries `em.
> 
> CT.


Awesome!
I'll go check it out.


@ Bucky: I tried that. they only have DPDTs. But thanks!


----------



## theelectic (Mar 11, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Songbird carries `em.
> 
> CT.


Any idea how much they charge?


----------

